# Audi MMI Cable



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey all,

My old man got a fancy ipod for christmas, he has a 2015 Audi A4 and needs an MMI interface cable apparently because Audis arent built with usb or aux interfaces for whatever reason. i'd like one that will allow him to control the ipod via the steering wheel controls and was hoping for some recommendations.

Thanks

Ian

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

They can also be had on Amazon..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

